# Which place is better to migrate Perth or Adelaide



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Specially regarding Job opportunities and children education.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I am applying on 475 Visa. State sponsored temporary visa.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Can some one help please.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Specially regarding Job opportunities and children education.


Labeeb, it depends upon what profession you are applying for? have you applied for immigration or still thinking?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I am a banker by profession, my Vetasses cleared two days back. Applying for 475. More interested in Job as priority then children education both univ. & school. Third u can say is cost of living vs income. Will be highly obliged for an early response.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Any one who has experience of both states?


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

Perth! While both have excellent schools and Universities, Perth is FULL of immigrants which makes (I believe) it much easier to make friends as everyone is in the same boat so to speak. 20% of the northern corridor is English. 
In terms of cost though, Perth is more expensive. But like everywhere, it's a matter of finding the less expensive ways.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Specially regarding Job opportunities and children education.


perth off course, big city more opportunities.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Specially regarding Job opportunities and children education.


Perth definitely much better developed & strong banking sector, education system is excellent, So go there better for you compared to Adelaide.


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Any one who has experience of both states?


Though I dont have first hand experience for WA or SA but I have researched alot through different mediums on States..
Perth (WA) is expensive in terms of living mostly because of Mining industry (its a highly paid industry in Perth btw)..
Adelaide (SA) is less expensive but it is over the time becoming education hub of Ausie-Land.. Although as it seems Perth is kinda bigger than Adelaide (more like in comparison Perth is Lahore and Adelaide is Faisalabad [in Paki terms :-D ])

Have you checked the Sponsorships available for Canberra (ACT) because its capital and bigger city and Banking industry resides there since there sponsorship list have banking related SS available (I have seen myself since I am also related to Banking sector)..

and just off the topic question [are you graduate of SZABIST (KHI)? because you remind me one of my class mates..]


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

but realizing the fact that 475 is a regional visa I guess you might not have option of going to any big city [except Perth since Perth from last year has been included in regional areas (if I am not mistaking, please get this bit checked)]


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so thankful to Bukhari, JBY, Shafqat & Brucefan for taking out your time for me. Ur suggestion would definitely help me.
Bukhari, no i am not SZABST graduate, i did my education from Pindi nd now settled in Lahore since then.


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

bukhari said:


> but realizing the fact that 475 is a regional visa I guess you might not have option of going to any big city [except Perth since Perth from last year has been included in regional areas (if I am not mistaking, please get this bit checked)]


Hi,

though perth was listed as regional last year, the applicants of 475 visa are restricted from making perth their preffered choice...they need to choose outside of perth...


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

And if this goes to Adelaide as well ? I mean we need to stay away from main city centre?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> And if this goes to Adelaide as well ? I mean we need to stay away from main city centre?


yep.. it does apply to Adelaide as well..


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Specially regarding Job opportunities and children education.


labeeb ur timeline shows that u hav settledin adelaide....do u think u took the right decision...as i m also in the same boat as u were once.....i have to choose between perth and adelaide.....is thr any advice


----------

